# Firecracker sound from speakers, help



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, after I just turn on my amp, i could hear firecracker sound from speakers. After about 5 minutes, they are all gone. Any ideas why?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I would guess it's something to do with your amp warming up. Old caps, bad solder joints...

What amp are you using?

Does this occur if you use a different amp?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you have a receiver or a preamp/amp setup?

JCD


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm using the Anthem PVA-5 new. Yes, i'm using Yamaha as my pre/pro. I'm trying to ground the amp to my power conditioner but I dont know what kind of wire to use. I'm assuming that's what causing the problem.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I'm not sure grounding the amp to the power conditioner will make a difference. Does it have three-prong plug? If so it's very likely that the chassis is already grounded to the power conditioner (and everything else). Nonetheless, if you still want to try it as a temporary test to see if it makes things better, you could use just about anything. You could use some Romex lying around, a piece of speaker wire, and old extension cord that has the ends cut off, etc. If you don't have any of those things, you could go to Home Depot and get some 12 gauge wire off the big spool. Don't use something with a very thin diameter such as phone line or rRCA cables.

I think something's wrong with one of your pieces of equipment. The fact that it goes away after a while, makes me think it's electronics. If it were me, I'd swap out components until I figure out what it is. 


What if you turn on only the amp, but not the preamp?
What if you swap out the preamp and then fire up the amp and the preamp?
What if you swap speakers (I think it will still occur).
Like I said, I'm betting on electronics, so I'd try to figure out if it's amp or preamp. Then go from there. I don't think the grounding exercise will make a difference, but give it a try!

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks. I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## TitaniumMan (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a receiver that made a similar noise. It turned out to be the relays in the amp section. I cleaned'em out and didn't even have to replace them.


----------

